# 590 vs 590a1



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Can anyone explain the differences between a mossberg 590 and 590 a1. I thought all 590s came with aluminum trigger groups. Are the polymer trigger groups nototious for breaking? Is the aluminum receiver more likely to wear,especially if not cleaned between sessions. Am afraid of going new on a remy 870, heard stories of the company being bought by a group that doesn't have firearm experience.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The 590A1 has a metal trigger guard , metal safety, and available heavy wall barrel. Regular 590 has a polymer trigger guard and safety tang. As far as I know those are the only differences. At least that is the way it used to be. The trigger guard is not a big deal I have had a 600AT with the polymer trigger guard for 30 years that has never had a problem. The safety tangs I would upgrade to the metal enhanced one no matter which model I had.

I recently purchased a 590 (model 50669). I am very happy with it so far. I really like the magpul stocks. The SGA adjustable butt stock is great very ergonomic. Also has the matte black parkerized finish. I wasn't sure about the ghost ring sights but they are great very easy to see. It had a great feel to it when I put it to my shoulder at the store. I put about 40 rds though it so far no issues.

I did notice it came with the wrong bushing installed on the fore end. The magpul fore end comes with 2 bushings for both the heavy wall barrel and standard. It came with the one meant for the heavy wall barrel installed making the fore end twist a little more .The right one was in the box along with a tool to change it out. No big deal. The fore end is also the MOE version and not the newer MOE m-lok something I didn't realize there was a difference when I bought it. I don't see that as being a big deal either.


----------

